# Tailless Whip Scorpion Feeding?



## 42LegAPede (May 17, 2016)

I got one a few days ago at an exotic animal expo, he seems to enjoy his enclosure. Although when I was feeding him he refused to eat. I remember a day or two ago I put small crickets in his enclosure and the next day they were gone. Is he healthy?


----------



## BobBarley (May 17, 2016)

42LegAPede said:


> Is he healthy?


Yes.  Make sure the enclosure has proper humidity, and it should be fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 42LegAPede (May 17, 2016)

Thank you, I am new to keeping this type of arachnid and I can get quite nervous about health in the beginning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 17, 2016)

42LegAPede said:


> Thank you, I am new to keeping this type of arachnid and I can get quite nervous about health in the beginning.


Yeah, don't worry about it, some can be picky eaters.  They're also, very hardy.  Good luck with him!


----------



## Aquarimax (May 17, 2016)

42LegAPede said:


> I got one a few days ago at an exotic animal expo, he seems to enjoy his enclosure. Although when I was feeding him he refused to eat. I remember a day or two ago I put small crickets in his enclosure and the next day they were gone. Is he healthy?


Another thing to make sure to provide is a proper molting platform. What does your setup look like?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 42LegAPede (May 17, 2016)

This is it! Btw, there is a gridded top that he seems to like to climb under.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 17, 2016)

42LegAPede said:


> This is it! Btw, there is a gridded top that he seems to like to climb under.


Looks good to me, I'd add more humidity, and cover the screen at the top at least partially, so humidity doesn't escape that easily.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sschind (May 17, 2016)

Tail less whips are about the easiest animals I have ever kept but I rarely see them eat.  They are very shy.  Sometimes when I feed my community setup I'll see a few grab the crickets but in my individual cups I hardly ever witness feeding.  If the crickets are disappearing overnight he is eating and should be fine.  Like the others said, make sure it stays somewhat humid (though I have found my D. diadema to be rather tolerant of the occasional dry spell)  and they have a place to hang from to molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chanda (May 18, 2016)

I hardly ever see mine eat. As long as the crickets are disappearing, they're getting eaten. Mist the cage every few days to keep the humidity up and provide drinking water and he should be fine. I keep mine in screen-topped enclosures too and I don't bother to cover the screen for the adults - just the babies/juveniles. I have Damon diadema and they are pretty tolerant of a range of humidity. (Of course, I also have a humidifier in my bug room, so the starting point for room humidity is already higher than our SoCal desert climate would otherwise dictate.)


----------



## Aquarimax (May 19, 2016)

42LegAPede said:


> This is it! Btw, there is a gridded top that he seems to like to climb under.


If that is cork tile along the back, you should be good to go as far as molting is concerned. Looks rather similar to one of my setups. Is that a 12"x12"18" enclosure?


----------



## Aquarimax (May 19, 2016)

sschind said:


> Tail less whips are about the easiest animals I have ever kept but I rarely see them eat.  They are very shy.  Sometimes when I feed my community setup I'll see a few grab the crickets but in my individual cups I hardly ever witness feeding.


That is part of the reason I put two of my D. diadema in the styrofoam-backed enclosures that wizentrop uses as explained on another thread :
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/al...ypygids-enclosures.280900/page-4#post-2467533
Now I see then hunt all the time:


----------



## Aquarimax (May 19, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> That is part of the reason I put two of my D. diadema in the styrofoam-backed enclosures that wizentrop uses as explained on another thread :
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/al...ypygids-enclosures.280900/page-4#post-2467533
> Now I see then hunt all the time.


----------



## sschind (May 19, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> That is part of the reason I put two of my D. diadema in the styrofoam-backed enclosures that wizentrop uses as explained on another thread :
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/al...ypygids-enclosures.280900/page-4#post-2467533
> Now I see then hunt all the time:



I guess the main reason I never see them feed is I never watch them.  They are alone so I am not worried about then getting each other.  In the community setup I'll watch for awhile to see that there are no problems.


----------

